# Knicks vs. Sonics



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Good luck Lenny!!

Seattle vs. New York

Jan 16, 2004

- Game begins at 7:30 PM ET


Seattle (19-17) at New York (16-24) 7:30 pm EST
----------------------------------------------------------------
NEW YORK (Ticker) -- Lenny Wilkens will make his debut as coach 
of the New York Knicks on Friday when he faces one of his former
teams, the Seattle SuperSonics, at Madison Square Garden.

Wilkens, a Hall of Famer who has more wins and losses than any
coach in NBA history, will coach his sixth different team.
Wilkens, who last coached the Toronto Raptors, owns a career
record of 1,292-1,114 and won the 1979 championship with
Seattle, where he makes his home.

Wilkens guided the Raptors to the only two playoff appearances
in franchise history. Last season, his injury-riddled team went
24-58 and lost its last eight games.

"Midseason adjustments are never easy, especially on offense,"
Wilkens said. "They will have to be made quickly. We have six
games in the next nine days, so there aren't many practices."

Don Chaney was fired Wednesday and Herb Williams coaches the
Knicks in a 120-110 victory over Orlando on Wednesday. Stephon
Marbury had 26 points and 10 assists and Keith Van Horn added 22
points and 10 rebounds.

Marbury is averaging 18.4 points and 10.6 assists through his
first five games with New York. The Knicks are just 2-3 in that
span.

Seattle is opening a four-game road trip after consecutive
losses to Golden State and Cleveland. Ray Allen scored 25 points
and Calvin Booth blocked a career-high 10 shots in only 17
minutes.

The SuperSonics have split 16 road games and are just 6-9
against Eastern Conference foes.

Vladimir Radmanovic scored 21 points as Seattle posted a 95-87
victory over New York on December 3. The Knicks have won five
straight at home against the SuperSonics.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Looking for Marbury to get his fifth straight game with 10 assist. Possibly another high scoring game with the Sonics since they shoot alot of three's.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah Marbury will Break a Knicks record or something if he gets 10 assists again right?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Is that the record?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lenny at practice:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Is that the record?


I'm not sure Starbury03. I thought I did hear something about one more game would break a record or something. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Frazier was talking about that last game> I forgot what he said though.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Good 1st quarter. Offense is clicking. 34-26. Need to do a better job of not giving Ray Allen so many open looks though.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Sweet 1st half!! we lead 60-42. Marbury another 10 assist game ALREADY! he has 10 at the half. VAN Horn has 19 and the team is playing good defense= something Lenny Wilkens stresses.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

damn it and I took the Sonics getting points!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Go Knicks!!! Loving this, I think Keith is finally reaching his potential and how about that Marbury dunk?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This game is just blowout city at this point. 86-61 Knicks with the third quarter finished. I'd cherish Van Horn's 10-15 shooting, because I don't see that happening again anytime soon :grinning:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Actually Van Horn has been pretty hot lately MJG. He has put up 20 points or more almost every game the last 2 weeks 
Well we gonna win this one for sure. Marbury 17 assists!!! A memorable debut for coach Wilkens. And it was beautiful to see Marbury and Van Horn sitting next to each other chatting and smiling on the bench.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Oh yea, I was talking more about the shooting percentage as opposed to the points. Though I do admit to not following his box scores too much, so has he really been shooting this well? Certainly would be nice to see him finally put his skills together and be able to play this well consistently.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

yeah 10-15 is a hot night for sure, he has been around 45 percent and shooting well all year. He still has the turnover struggles though.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Nice work by Sweetney in garbage tiime. 6 points and a couple a boards!!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

You a knick fan now, Fordy?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> You a knick fan now, Fordy?


???? yeah nonstop since i was 5 years old during the bernard king, ray williams, sly williams marvin webster, bill cartwright , sugar ray richardson days, than the 15 win seasons during the rory sparrow, trent tucker, truck robinson, pat cummings, ken the animal bannister, jawaan oldham, eddie lee wilkens days.. and than the resurgence durign the pat riley, ewing,starks,oakley, mase, bonner, xavier mcdaniel, derek harper days.. oops i skipped over the rick pitino and the bomb squad days with johnny newman, gerald henderson, rod strickland, mark jackson, gerald wilkins, kenny sky walker, days.. ummm you get that point i guess. so to answer your question, yes I am now a knicks fan just like I was yesterday and the day before that and the day before that and the.... why do you ask?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dam fordy,I didnt think ant 29 y.o remembered those names...you brought back memories..but i was a knick fan when barnett and clyde ran the backcourt,debussre and bradley up front with willis...And the zen master jackson comong off the bench with cazzie russel....its been a loooong time since we won it all


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Dam fordy,I didnt think ant 29 y.o remembered those names...you brought back memories..but i was a knick fan when barnett and clyde ran the backcourt,debussre and bradley up front with willis...And the zen master jackson comong off the bench with cazzie russel....its been a loooong time since we won it all


 wow truth, yeah i wasnt around for those days. well you are the older statesman of the board here, so help me out with these whippersnapper youngans lol.. im not sure why nykballer is questioning my faith as a Knicks fan? not sure what he was implying? or what I did to cause suspicion to me not being a Knicks fan??


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh, my bad. I remember on the nba discussion forum some moderator said he was a knick fan now because of the marbury trade.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

KVH went nuts. Nice to see.


Steph wow. Tonight he showed me something I have never ever seen from him. I can't stand shoot first point guards. I really can't. Steph played the way a point guard should tonight. He really looked to set up his teammates. I never thought he was capabale of this type of unselfish play. He only took 6 shots!! 
I'll say this is a fluke to be cautious, but if he can keep this up. Well, back to the playoffs we go.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Oh, my bad. I remember on the nba discussion forum some moderator said he was a knick fan now because of the marbury trade.


I recently became a moderator of this forum, maybe thats what he was talking about. anyways, no problem..


----------

